# So now that you've played Smashville...



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

What do you think of it now?  I know a lot of us were disappointed because it's so simple

I mean I guess that's good in it's own way

I think they should have had two though: the other could be Nook's store or something =D


----------



## Micah (Mar 12, 2008)

I liked it though I still have yet to play there at night.

A multi-leveled Nookingtons would have been nice to see.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2008)

I've played there at night, but not with K.K. yet

One of my favorite songs in the game is the version of The Roost song


----------



## Micah (Mar 12, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I've played there at night, but not with K.K. yet
> 
> One of my favorite songs in the game is the version of The Roost song


 That's the only Brawl song my mom likes.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 12, 2008)

The Roost song is AWESOME... especially when the clavier-like instrument comes in.

As for Smashville... it's actually one of my favorite stages.  I like that it's simple.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it because its simple.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 13, 2008)

It's among my favorites, along with PictoChat and Distant Planet.


----------



## Nate (Mar 13, 2008)

I play it the most out of all the stages. 

I noticed in the background a few things that weren't ACWWish though. Nooks' wasn't next to Able's, there was no cement under your house, and there was a rock right next to a tree.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 13, 2008)

It throws me for a loop that Smashville is like the only stage that doesn't have a character to go with it.

It's like they had the stage made, decided to not have a AC character, and kept the stage anyway.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It throws me for a loop that Smashville is like the only stage that doesn't have a character to go with it.
> 
> It's like they had the stage made, decided to not have a AC character, and kept the stage anyway.


 What about Pictochat =0


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2008)

Or Electroplankton?  There are a few stages with no representing characters...


----------



## Flummoxer (Mar 14, 2008)

It's made me excited for Animal Crossing Wii.     			  I mainly like the stage for its music and the feeling of nostalgia.


----------



## Linkerator (Mar 17, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We could have a fighting stylus.

That would be awesome.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 18, 2008)

My favorite stage in the game, period.

I love every song that plays on the course, and I've played Saturday night so I've heard KK play.

I think the background is exquisite, and the characters watching are pretty cool. I don't think it's too simple, it's just right.


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 19, 2008)

It's my favorite stage for sure. Simple, yet awesome.


----------

